# So Cal SERCA Track Day!



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

So Cal SERCA has rented Streets of Willow Springs for a all day track event on 12/6/02. It starts at 8:00 am. Everyone is welcome. Cost is 120 for members and 140 fron non members. Get to drive your car on a racetrack safely with no fear of cops!

Check out the thread on the SERCA forum or go to yahoo e-groups and head for the So Cal SERCA Sight.

Mike


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

The track day was a Blast! Please come join us on another Track day next year around February









Streets of Willow - after Skidpad before Front Straightaway

Tevs


----------



## Cuban Lubin' (Dec 11, 2002)

Thread link to the upcoming road course hotlapping event, SoCal-SERCA at Streets of Willow Springs on 2/7/03:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthr...=&threadid=9860

It's actually $110 for SERCA members, & yes $140 for others.


----------



## Cuban Lubin' (Dec 11, 2002)

www.willowspringsraceway.com/

Check out the aerial photos, the smaller/tighter road course is Streets. It's a technical (but easy & safe enough for newbies), tire & brake hungry little 1.75 miler, but *loads* of fun. We run 3 groups, beginner, intermediate & advanced, with the last also serving as instructors. The typical day usually yields about 1.5 HRS of track time (5 sessions per ea. run group), SE-Riously more fun than just about anything you can do with your clothes on.

This is how it all starts for some of the folks I have met at the track, after I got involved w/ SERCA over 3 years ago. They start w/ hotlapping events like these an NASA & the next thing they're running in the NASA SE-R Cup or SCCA.

You know, just like the new G35 coupe TV ads? "When did it start for you?"


----------

